# Is this for real??



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5920371284&rd=1

I am just curious about this since I am learning about tjet500 cars.. which ones is rare and expensive?

Wes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Yep

Assuming everything is ligit, the two in the back will bring $50 ~ $75 each on a good day, but the GT 40 is worth the $371 bid price alone.......I'd be surprised if this auction doesn't end at least $100 higher.

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

i would not pay that much espeicaly for cars with no chassis plus the green car is a copy or been stripped the hood should be black. imo the cars a worth around 250 compl as is about 175 i could see the price on the gt40 if it was the number 5 car


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Chassis, Black hood, #5...what?

Chassis are cheap, even NOS ones, and the ody is always where the money is unless your talking about modern day magnet racers.

The willys (again if Aurora) is a cigar box and in a very rare color and should be all green. The Camaro is in the hardest to find of the Xlerator colors, and the GT40 is an almost never seen car Xlerator as well.

But that's what makes this hobby great, everyone has their own style.

-----------------------------
www.SltoCarJohnnies.com


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

SCJ is correct on all counts!

I've been looking for that GT40 forever! Unfortunately, whenever one appears for sale, the owner knows just how rare it is and priced accordingly! 

Maybe I'll find one at a yard sale this weekend! 


NICK DANGER


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Chassis, Black hood, #5...what?
> 
> Chassis are cheap, even NOS ones, and the ody is always where the money is unless your talking about modern day magnet racers.
> 
> ...


the xlerator willys had black hoods and no rear bumper,the gt 40 with the 5 on the hood is harder to find then the 2, when i shell out that kind of money i want a chassis .i hardly see xlerator chassis for sale


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I have the Camaro , and the Firebird ( not in this auction) xlerator , I got them both in mint condition, in a rare Buy It Now auction for $50.00 two years ago ! But I have never even sniffed the GT40 before. . Oh buy the way . they both came with mint xlerator chassis and I tore them apart trying to use the arms out of them ! Oh well !


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

ya the arm has the gear machined right onto it you can have a good machinist remove it for you and use the arm that way what i did. i have also heard of useing the entire top plate gear assm on a tjet chassis going to try that when some cars i ordered come in


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

luke the duke said:


> i have also heard of useing the entire top plate gear assm on a tjet chassis going to try that when some cars i ordered come in



Have picked up a few xcels for that purpose alone. Yes, they hum compared to the original regulars & tuffones. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Piz said:


> I have the Camaro , and the Firebird ( not in this auction) xlerator , I got them both in mint condition, in a rare Buy It Now auction for $50.00 two years ago ! But I have never even sniffed the GT40 before. . Oh buy the way . they both came with mint xlerator chassis and I tore them apart trying to use the arms out of them ! Oh well !


 Hey Piz, I did something like that last year... got that same Camaro, a yellow Firebird with silver/black trim, and a Chapparal and a J car, all original XLerators with chassis... got them Buy It Now for like $35.00. Kept the bodies, took apart the chassis to do Tjet conversions. I'm attaching a pic. Mine weren't mint... they all show playwear, the Firebird had cracked window posts, and I'm pretty sure it was the Camaro that was missing a rear bumper (I replaced it)... the Camaro and Firebird are sitting on JLTO chassis for now...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

By the way Luke, I considered bidding on this auction (from the same seller as the above one) just because it seems like they're all XLerator chassis:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5920373296&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

in retrospect, I should have done it. 55 bucks including shipping is a steal... there's a guy on eBay who sells a kit with the XLerator parts to convert a Tjet for 20 bucks. Seven chassis, that's $140 in Tjet conversions... all you need is Magna-Traction magnets, and I have plenty of them...

--rick


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

i considered it also but didnt cause wanted to see how well the conversion worked first .


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info!! Now i know what to look for at yard sale in future ... 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

luke the duke said:


> i considered it also but didnt cause wanted to see how well the conversion worked first .


 I have 4 converted ones, and parts to do 2 or 3 more... I like the results. One is an absolute screamer, one is pretty close, and the other two are nice smooth runners but not much faster than a good smooth fast Tjet.

--rick


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Thanks for the info!! Now i know what to look for at yard sale in future ...
> 
> Wes


i pick up any slot car i find at yard sales even if its somthing i dont want or like .because they make good trade bait at shows ,races, club meetings,and are realy cheap.trade of about 20 dollers in yard sale finds for a magnitraction corvette still on the card in nice shape guy needed what i had part of a set of glow in the dark tycos picked up a shoe box packed full from a estate sale.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

When buying Xlerators for use in modified Tjets........make sure your getting the Xlerator I or Ia style chassis!

There are three basic chassis designs for Xlerators (actually more if you include the subtle changes and/or material changes, but for this thread we'll go with three).


How do you tell one Xlerator chassis from the other, you ask?


*Xlerator I*
This chassis uses the same XL-Quadralam armature & gears set up as below, but has a full enclosed cover over the arm which makes things line up better, but does not allow air to flow across the armature, so they get hot quick!!!! This style is also harder to drop the body on because of the thickness of the cover.


*Xlerator Ia*
This chassis has a nice little brass "T" shaped piece that holds all the parts together including the XL-Quadralam armature & gears. This is the easiest to convert, and in my opinion best to use since it allows air to free flow across the arm, which as I mentioned above gets hot! This style also requires the least amount of body modifications when dropping the body for handling.


*Xlerator II*
Have an inline G-plus/Tyco 440 style armature, and can not be converted for use with pancake style Tjet chassis. On a side note, you can have some fun fooling your friends by modifying one to have straight front wheels (all Xlerators have the front wheels turned to the left) and putting it under your Tjet body, outside they look the same, inside they run very FAST!!!


With all of that said, please note this conversion is only good (speed wise) for about the first 12 feet of straightaway, so if you race on one longer then this, a well tuned Tjet, Tuff-Ones or JLTO will start to catch up. But, for the first 12 or so feet, these things pull like mad!

Hope this helps,

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

luke the duke said:


> the xlerator willys had black hoods and no rear bumper,the gt 40 with the 5 on the hood is harder to find then the 2......


While I agree with your quote above, the Xlerator Willy's did not come in Lime green and if you look close, the one pictured appears to have a license plate frame and rear bumper. Therefore lending credence to the fact it is either a repro or Aurora Cigarbox.

--------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Luke, 

Anytime I go to flea market or yard sales - anytime I see any kind of slot cars i would buy them no matter what. 

Wes


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Hmmm.....I have a question*

I have a yellow, black & silver GT 40 ? (ParkRNDL has a picture of one just like mine)with the #3 on the hood and a #1 in a circle on the back. Is that a GT-40? If not, what is it? It came on a weird chassis that has some kind of cylindrical diode looking thing soldered onto the bottom behind the rear axle. The front wheels are angled to the left, as if making a left turn. Is that an Xlerator Ia? It has the brass bracket that looks kinda like a cross. I got it as part of a lot. It doesn't run. Is that a desirable car?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Captain Fred said:


> I have a yellow, black & silver GT 40 ? (ParkRNDL has a picture of one just like mine)with the #3 on the hood and a #1 in a circle on the back. Is that a GT-40? If not, what is it? It came on a weird chassis that has some kind of cylindrical diode looking thing soldered onto the bottom behind the rear axle. The front wheels are angled to the left, as if making a left turn. Is that an Xlerator Ia? It has the brass bracket that looks kinda like a cross. I got it as part of a lot. It doesn't run. Is that a desirable car?


 The yellow #3 car in my pic is actually a Ford J car, and I'm pretty sure it's an XLerators body, which means the paint and colors are usually different from when it was offered as a Thunderjet body. SCJ could probably tell us if it's rare or valuable, but I'm thinking it's not... J car bodies generally don't fetch 10 bucks on Fleabay. Maybe there are valuable variations. Johnnie? you there?

The chassis you're describing is indeed what SCJ called a Ia. The XLerators sets never worked right from the factory; even Aurora employees were quoted saying as much in one of the Aurora history books. What the cars are great for, though, is hop-up parts for Thunderjets. Standard Tjet armatures have 2 laminations. The armature in that car has 4 laminations like the rare and valuable AFX Super II armature. With a little tweaking and a couple of Magnatraction motor magnets, that whole T-bracket and armature and gear train drops into a Thunderjet chassis and if you get a good combination where the motor and chassis like each other, it's like a day and night difference... as I mentioned before, guys sell kits containing these parts for around 20 bucks on the 'bay.

BTW, if I'm not mistaken, the diode thing allowed 4 cars to run on a 2-lane slotless track with 3 rails per lane, by having 2 cars use the top half of an AC wave, and the other two use the bottom half. 

Someone jump in and correct me if I screwed anything up...

--rick


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*ParkRNDL*
You are correct on all accounts!

*Captain Fred*
In a small way you have a GT40!?! In real life, the Ford J (what you have in Yellow/Black/Silver) was rebodied after poor results from that particular configuration, and the chassis was used to create the GT40 as we know it today.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCJ said:


> *ParkRNDL*
> You are correct on all accounts!
> 
> *Captain Fred*
> ...


ya know, it's funny... this past weekend I was looking on the Net for info on the 1:1 J-car. I got a couple lessons on pretty much what you said, that the GT40 has its roots in the J, but I couldn't find a single picture of a 1:1 J-car. I assume that's partly because they weren't real successful; even the little info I did find (mostly on GT40 websites) said that there were very few made. But there's gotta be a couple pictures of them in existence... anyone know where to find them?

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Actually SCJ you need to be more specific. The GT40 most people know is actually the 1969 version which is very similar to the late GT40 MKI's and GT40 MKIIs. the main differenece being the flared rear fenders and no trunk/hood scoops like the MKII's but had the upper side scoop like them. The "J" car was the father of the GT40 MKIV. I have some pictures of the "J" car. In fact the Aurora car with the dark semigloss blue hood is the best representation of this car and thanks to a trade with Micyou03 I have one in my project box. Patto makes a nice set of decals for it but get him to shrink them to 90% The first picture I have is a full mock up with the No 32 and all the prtotype photos I have have the No 1. I'll try and post some pics tonight. Brp has the MKII and MKIV in TJET size and I have a cross between a MKI and the new road version on my website. Aslo TYCO made a nice MKII Tyco S that you can pick up fairly cheap on ebay. I have a 69 I will be shrinking and I'm trying to get a good looking MKII to shrink. I just missed out on an early Matchbox GT40 wich has the sloped nose that the first one had. I will get my hand on one one day and shrink it Hotwheels and Dynawheels both had MKIV diecast in the past.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

vaBcHRog

Yep, your absolutely correct, I often forget these little details, as I'm so into this type of car that to me their all GT40's.

BTW, MEV has a very nice and dang clse to HO scale Tjet MKIV.

-------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's a small J-car picture on this site: "http://www.supercars.net/cars/[email protected][email protected]$GT40%20Mark%20IVx.html"

More J-car pics at this awesome site:
http://www.imca-slotracing.com/QUIZZ1.htm
http://www.imca-slotracing.com/QUIZZ4.htm

Some of the pics on this site are incredible, especially the paintings like the Ford GTs on http://www.imca-slotracing.com/QUIZZ3.htm . Great wallpaper material.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

SCJ said:


> vaBcHRog
> 
> Yep, your absolutely correct, I often forget these little details, as I'm so into this type of car that to me their all GT40's.
> 
> ...


 I don't know how I let that one slip especially since I have one in my project box and I made special decals for it so it will look like the yellow one that ran at Le Mans in 67.

SCJ do you own one of the early Matchbox GT40s?? I just won one off of ebay and from the pics it looks like it has the early slanted nose? I will be shrinking it after the Shoot-out.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> There's a small J-car picture on this site: "http://www.supercars.net/cars/[email protected][email protected]$GT40%20Mark%20IVx.html"
> 
> More J-car pics at this awesome site:
> http://www.imca-slotracing.com/QUIZZ1.htm
> ...


 Outstanding resource AFXtoo

Thanks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, thanks AFXToo. First time I've seen pics of a real one.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Make sure you back up to the main site: http://www.imca-slotracing.com
They've assembled quite a bit of outstanding archival information and pictures in their historical area. The driver pictures are priceless. Man, I'd love to have some of those amazing race posters for my slot room ... oh, well, I guess I'll have to settle for having them in my webshots wallpaper.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I mentioned earlier about how cool it would be to have some vintage big race promotional posters for decorating your slot space. I stumbled across a place that offers reproductions of some very cool posters at what I'm sure is a fraction of what the real ones would cost. They're all pretty large and could be quite the ticket for setting the right mood for some vintage racing on your track.

http://www.experiencelemans.com/index.html?target=front.html&lang=en-us


----------

